# RECOMMENDATION: Yaxell Super Gou v. Kramer Euroline Damascus v. Shun Reserve



## ChessGator (Dec 24, 2016)

Hello fellows,

A few questions for you:

1. I have done some research on my own, but I would appreciate a recommendation/comparison on these three separate companies knives.

Yaxell Super Gou 

Kramer Euroline Damascus

Shun Reserve

2. For kitchen knives is SG2 considered the sh*t now?

3. A link to the best retailer for a Canadian to buy each companies knives would be appreciated.

Thank you,

CG


----------



## easy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

I would say take a pass on all those and keep doing some research. Also, SG2 is sh*t (in my opinion, especially the Kramer SG2) and not "the sh*t"


----------



## daveb (Dec 24, 2016)

Think we've been down this road before.


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 24, 2016)

SG2/R2 certainly is not sh*t. You see this is why steel type is not as important as who is the maker. Tanaka san does incredibly well with R2 and I've heard Takamura R2 is nice as well.


I implore you once again to fill out the questionnaire. Your last thread went on for pages without any specifics. If you want recommendations fill the thing out and watch how they come flying in. Or don't but let me go get my popcorn first.


----------



## easy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

easy13 said:


> I would say take a pass on all those and keep doing some research. Also, SG2 is sh*t (in my opinion, especially the Kramer SG2) and not "the sh*t"



I worded this incorrectly due to typing quickly on my phone on a train. Should be those SG2 are sh*t, especially the kramer. Got one as a gift and it was horrible on the stones. 

Yes, good examples out there, but defi not those


----------



## chinacats (Dec 24, 2016)

What's so difficult about filing out the damn questionnaire? Your last eleven page thread would have been 3-4 and you'd be telling us how much you like/dislike your selection. Members here for a long time still fill out the q when they want help...not sure why you think you don't need it?

And the answer is still Global...


----------



## ChessGator (Dec 24, 2016)

easy13 said:


> I would say take a pass on all those and keep doing some research. Also, SG2 is sh*t (in my opinion, especially the Kramer SG2) and not "the sh*t"



What manufacturer(s) do you consider to be good when it comes to SG2?


----------



## ChessGator (Dec 24, 2016)

ThEoRy said:


> SG2/R2 certainly is not sh*t. You see this is why steel type is not as important as who is the maker. Tanaka san does incredibly well with R2 and I've heard Takamura R2 is nice as well.



Hello, Thank you for the feedback; is this the best webpage to research the Tanaka knives?


----------



## easy13 (Dec 24, 2016)

Tanaka as mentioned above, Takamura also. I have Kamo that I love, edge retention for days. You should just fill out questionnaire, but those listed are not a good buy.


----------



## Brucewml (Dec 24, 2016)

Those three knife. Go for zwilling Kramer. No doubt. I tried al three knife. Obvious you like Kramer knife profile. The zwilling one is outstanding on weight and design. For cutting performance. They all average cutter. So depend on how you sharp it. Lol


----------



## ThEoRy (Dec 24, 2016)

ChessGator said:


> Hello, Thank you for the feedback; is this the best webpage to research the Tanaka knives?



No because they are out of stock there.

Look here perhaps as James is one of our vendors. The R2 stuff is at the bottom and feature much nicer handles than stock.

http://www.knivesandstones.com/brands/Tanaka.html


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 24, 2016)

Ordering from James at knives & stones to Canada isn't painful (I say this as a fellow Canadian based on personal experience).

The best prices I've seen in Canada for anything zwilling (including staub, Demeyere, miyabi) is at Williams food equipment. I always check prices but they consistently have the best


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 24, 2016)

daveb said:


> Think we've been down this road before.



Indeed we have Dave. Don't understand why we're still earnestly trying to help. Guess we're just nice knife folk...


----------



## fatboylim (Dec 29, 2016)

daveb said:


> Think we've been down this road before.



Maybe he likes puppies chasing their tails... are we too nice, or just suckers... pass thank you.


----------

